# How Often to Bathe??



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Let me preface by saying that I am RESISTING the urge to bathe Daisy every few days because I know it is not good for her coat and skin...that being said...how OFTEN can I bathe her? I REALLY love the smell of a freshly bathed puppy...YUMMY!! Do tell this newbie! ~Pamela


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I waited at least a month before doing Dexter's bath for the first time, then it was pretty much every 7-10 days for a bath. Make sure you are using a high quality shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley gets a bath every 7 to 10 days. He looks and smell better and his hair is much softer when we stick to this schedule.

I have a wellness assessment done by Sabine Contreras, a canine health consultant. This is what she said about bathing your dog. It makes sense to me.

"Please also do not be afraid to bathe your dog as often as necessary. Many uninformed people still adhere to long outdated advice that shampooing a dog too often is detrimental to skin and coat, but reality is different.
Consider that especially in urban and suburban areas we are exposed to many times the levels of pollution than even just 50 years ago. Much of the polluting substances are present close to the ground and affect our dogs so much worse than us, because their head (and thus oral/nasal passages and also the lungs) are far more exposed."


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree w/Sabine. How often do you bathe and wash your own hair? Do you have skin and hair "issues" because of it? Probably not. Your pup is no different.

I bathe Tori whenever she feels or smells dirty. Sometimes with a span of only 2-3 days.


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Ladies! I LOVE this forum for these very reasons!! Great info! ~Pamela


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls just went 4 weeks between baths (see “I hate bath day” thread). There was no smell and they were brushed frequently. Rain and cold kept me from doing the job of bathing sooner, but they do look and feel so perfect now. Neither one of them seem bothered between baths, in fact they would have waited until Spring or longer if I had.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like to bathe Tucker every week, but since it is so labor/time intensive I only bathe him every two weeks, give or take a couple of days. The cleaner he is, the less he mats.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I vote that bathing every two weeks is the best way to go. IMO, once per week, especially in dry or cold climates is too much and can dry out the skin.

If Daisy gets a little dirty, there is no harm in giving her a foot and bum bath or spot cleaning her with a washcloth. You can also achieve that wonderful "clean puppy" smell by using a diluted version of your conditioner when grooming her. Use 1 part water to 6-9 parts conditioner (thicker conditioner = more water) and mix in a spray bottle. Then spritz it on her and brush - voila! yummy puppy smell


----------

